# How Much Scrap Gold in CPU's ?



## ozcopper (Jan 25, 2008)

Any idea of how much worth of gold is in old 486 and Pentium 1 CPU's. I have access to a lot of them and was wondering how much to pay per unit? Thanks in advance


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 25, 2008)

Oz,

The 486 are worth about $3-4 each max, depending on current spot.

The PI's $1-1.25.


Steve


----------



## banjags (Jan 25, 2008)

I had read it takes about 100 486 to get 1 ounce of gold and about 150 ceramic pentiums to get an ounce of gold is there any truth to either of numbers?


----------



## Gotrek (Jan 25, 2008)

banjags said:


> I had read it takes about 100 486 to get 1 ounce of gold and about 150 ceramic pentiums to get an ounce of gold is there any truth to either of numbers?



If it is then I'd be filthy rich. That' all I own(486'). But I plan on using them.


----------



## skyline27 (Jan 25, 2008)

150 Pentiums to make an ounce seems way low. I haven't gathered any yield data on them yet but if their is any truth in the market it would take 400-800 pentiums to equal an ounce. They usually sell between $1-2 apiece.


----------



## amosfella (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone know how much scrap gold in in the old AMD socket 462 processors?? That would be the XP2200 - XP3000 series.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2008)

hi...
im using a secret method which i discovered while experimenting on how to extract the gold ires inside integrated circuits.. by this method, i could get at least 90-95% of all the ire content in an integrated circuit...
but now im still doing some experiments on how to extract them 100%

good day...

anybody who wants to know the process, please do email me at [email protected]


----------



## Gotrek (Jan 29, 2008)

goldwire said:


> hi...
> im using a secret method which i discovered while experimenting on how to extract the gold ires inside integrated circuits.. by this method, i could get at least 90-95% of all the ire content in an integrated circuit...
> but now im still doing some experiments on how to extract them 100%
> 
> ...



You misunderstand the point of this forum. It' for you to share your technique with the rest of us.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2008)

that's why im asking akk of you to email me so that we could talk privately...
besides, this is open to all!


----------



## Gotrek (Jan 29, 2008)

goldwire said:


> Post Under construction !



Salamat


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 29, 2008)

goldwire said:


> that's why im asking akk of you to email me so that we could talk privately... :shock: besides, this is open to all!




Post it 

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 30, 2008)

goldwire said:


> that's why im asking akk of you to email me so that we could talk privately...
> besides, this is open to all!



*Understand that you have been given fair warning.* 

This forum is here for the good of all. Anything worth discussing can be freely posted. Any further posts promoting your personal agenda will be met with banishment from the board. 

I think I speak for administration in this regard. I stand to be corrected if I'm wrong. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2008)

hi... 
im using a secret method which i discovered while experimenting on how to extract the gold wires inside integrated circuits.. as we all know, gold bond wires are the purest and most refined gold in the world. by this method, i could get at least 90-95% of all the wire content in an integrated circuit... 
but now im still doing some experiments on how to extract them 100%. 
my process is absolutely COSTLESS and you wont spend even a single centavo. tools and materials to be needed can be found in any ordinary home. you dont have to buy anything... all you need is your stash of integrated circuits especially quad flat packs and ball grid arrays... 

good day... 

anybody who wants to know the process, please do email me at [email protected]

attached are my proof....


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 3, 2008)

This is starting to sound commercial in nature.
Stop spamming the same message, If you want to help the forum explain the process. If you want to sell the info by Quote: private email, then hit ebay. 

Have you ever seen this button before. :arrow:


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah the guy just PM'ed me - just hit the button and banish this fool! I dont like telemarketers and I really hate people trying to profit off people sharing info! I sell on Ebay and dont bring my items here!!

DO IT!! HIT THE BUTTON! LOL! LOL! :twisted: :twisted: \


Glynn


----------



## Noxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Got the same PM, 

sending him to the pit of banned people lol.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Feb 3, 2008)

Ba bye!!!!!

LoL!!
Fdlmfao!!!!

G


----------



## Smitty (Feb 4, 2008)

If you get busted trying to sell info on a free info forum, you should not PM the site admin on it. :lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 4, 2008)

Smitty said:


> If you get busted trying to sell info on a free info forum, you should not PM the site admin on it. :lol:



:shock: :shock: :shock: 

        

Visit his website at Imadork.com


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 4, 2008)

aflacglobal said:


> Visit his website at Imadork.com


That's exactly why he should have been banned. It's perfectly clear that this individual was not interested in gold refining. His purpose was strictly to spam the board. 

We found, on the Chaski board that I co-moderate, that many of the registered names were there for nothing more than to provide a link to their web page, often promoting porn, or the illegal selling of pharmaceuticals. The administrator finally started approved registration, then purged the roster of those that never posted. Those that wanted to be reinstated could apply again, providing crucial information in order to be approved. That move changed the complexion of the board entirely. From that day to now, and it's been more than a year, we have had only a couple people post spam, and that's only because the administrator left one of the portions open to comments for those that are having trouble registering, and want to notify those of us that can help. 

Prior to the change in registration, there were days when I'd spend an hour chasing posts. They were obviously posted by a bot-----for they'd instantly appear in each section of the forum. I've really enjoyed the time I no longer waste chasing such things.

Harold


----------



## Shaul (Feb 4, 2008)

Harold;

You wrote that:
"The administrator finally started approved registration, then purged the roster of those that never posted."

Well on this forum: As of this moment there are 1,844 Registered Members.

Out of those, 1,469 have never posted anything; not even 'Hello, I'm here'.

That only leaves 375 active members.

Something to think about before hitting the 'purge/delete' button.

Shaul


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 4, 2008)

Shaul said:


> Something to think about before hitting the 'purge/delete' button.
> 
> Shaul



I wasn't recommending Noxx follow suit. I was simply stating what administration did on the Chaski board. It made a significant difference there----and readership didn't appear to suffer. If anything, there was an improvement. The benefits in that case were worth the effort. 

I don't see anything remotely similar here on the gold forum-----it has been, for the most part, very tranquil. Likely because most of the troublesome people have been banned early on, which is as it should be. 

I don't mean to sound unreasonable, but I don't think a reader deserves three strikes. If rules of common decency are violated even once after being admonished to behave, they should be banned immediately, in my opinion. 

Understand that I do not set policy-----that's up to Knoxx, the founder of the forum. 

Harold


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 4, 2008)

I've just been reporting people to Noxx to keep an eye on them, no harm, no foul. People looking to make a buck are fairly easy to spot. If all members do the same and make an effort to keep the forum clean it shoudl remain clean.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I am new to thissite and I am really just getting started so i am looking to learn. I am mostly interested in electronic recycling.

Any advice?

I would appreciate it


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Free,

Follow the 'Guided Tour Link' listed below my name.

Steve


----------



## Shaul (Feb 5, 2008)

Harold;

Sorry, my mistake. Perhaps I should have added a couple of Emoticons like this:   8) 

I wasn't seriously suggesting that you or anyone else ban all the members who haven't posted, nor was I trying to compare this forum to others. 

Every forum has it's share of lurkers, sleepers and those who are too shy to ask. Some may be studying the posts in preparation for their first refining attempt, while others may be overwhelmed by the wealth of technical discussions. Whatever the reason, there's always a percentage.

If a forum has 10,000 members and 1,500 don't post; okay, no big deal, it's a small piece of the pie. But 1,469 out of 1,844 are huge figures.

I am sure that there is a lot of untapped potential out there. 

Is there no way to encourage more members to be proactive?

Shaul


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 5, 2008)

Shaul said:


> I am sure that there is a lot of untapped potential out there.


Ahhh! I see your point.  



> Is there no way to encourage more members to be proactive?


If my personal experience in learning to refine is an example--I think I can easily understand why readers would lurk instead of lend to the conversation. When I first set out to refine, I didn't have the slightest idea how to go about doing so, and I wouldn't have had the capability of lending anything to a conversation. 

Readers should keep in mind that his forum is a resource that is unparalled where learning such a well kept secret is concerned. There was nothing similar to this when I learned, and those that had the slightest bit of knowledge wouldn't disclose any of it. Sadly, in my experience, those that would disclose anything were generally wrong. It's hard to sort myth from reality. 

I turned to a person that I thought might be somewhat helpful (owner of a small refinery that had ties to my ex-wife's family) but was greeted with a laugh and the comment that "you'll never do it". That, of course, turned out to be wrong, for in the end I had captured many of his customers, enjoying the last laugh. 

I'm exceptional in that I don't mind exposing my soft underbelly. I'm quick to ask questions, but not everyone is like that. There's one reader in particular that I have helped, here on this forum, who has remained silent for a long time, yet I see he posted very recently. Goes to show that many follow----but may not have a great deal to say. 

The one thing that is important is for readers that are gaining a benefit to make mention in such a way that those that spend their time posting know and understand that they are reaching readers. I can't think of anything that is disheartening as an informative post that goes without comments. It need not be a pat on the head---just an acknowledgment that the information posted has helped in the learning curve, so it is understood that the time was well spent. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 5, 2008)

I think that we may be thankful that most of them
are lurking, or realized they aren't cut out for this
hobby. The best thing for a newbie to do is just read.
Then read some more, then if they think they are serious
they should buy Hoke's book, and get all their questions
answered before leaping into this hobby. Even getting
all the needed equipment adds up pretty quick, so its
not an easy hobby, and considering all the hazards and the 
fumes you must deal with, I can see why alot of people
realize that they aren't cut out for this hobby.
Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 5, 2008)

Good words, Jim. 

To add to your comments, some folks don't seem to "get it". They'll post processes that put the readers at risk unnecessarily, which annoys me no end. 

To be quite frank, this is not a hobby for clever, but dim-witted people. There are accepted processes for processing metals, processes that present limited risks. Those are the ones a reader should see in print, not some off-the-wall process that works, but has the potential to do harm with the slightest misstep. Precious metals are very capable of forming explosive compounds when treated by the wrong process. Experimentation should be left to those that know and understand chemical reactions, to minimize the risks. 

Harold


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 5, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> Good words, Jim.
> 
> To add to your comments, some folks don't seem to "get it". They'll post processes that put the readers at risk unnecessarily, which annoys me no end.
> 
> ...



Which is why forums like this didn't exist before. It's catch 22. The least info you provide the more people get at risk, the more info you provide the more people who don't understand the reactions at play come and try them. A smart person will read read read everything and be smart enough to weed out the bad from the good.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 6, 2008)

Gotrek said:


> Which is why forums like this didn't exist before. It's catch 22. The least info you provide the more people get at risk, the more info you provide the more people who don't understand the reactions at play come and try them. A smart person will read read read everything and be smart enough to weed out the bad from the good.



If you are in need, how is it you can do that? Most folks don't have the ability to sort the garbage when exploring such activities----witness the common use of cupels for melting. Certainly not a dangerous thing to do, but is it in anyone's best interest? 

Hardly, not unless one is cupelling. 

Just one of many stupid ideas that get passed along by well meaning but poorly informed people. These are the folks that should be asking questions, not answering them. 

Tell me------when you seek knowledge, do you ask a guy that has no clue, or do you go where the knowledge is known to exist?

Harold


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 6, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> Gotrek said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why forums like this didn't exist before. It's catch 22. The least info you provide the more people get at risk, the more info you provide the more people who don't understand the reactions at play come and try them. A smart person will read read read everything and be smart enough to weed out the bad from the good.
> ...



You right of course, I'm just stating on a public forum anyone can answer. It's your own responsibility to seek out those with experience. We're saying the same thing, in different words. I'm just trying to say that it's expected on a forum such as this to get both the experienced and those who think they are experienced to answer questions. Still have to be careful and carefully chose the information you follow.

On this forum it's simple to see those with experience, but in some threads it's not.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi...I am one of the lurkers. I am a newbie of about a month I'd say. Alot of this post rings true about lurkers...there is ALOT to digest here and, quite frankly, I imagine many have come to check it out and found it wasn't for them and are still "members". Like I said- there is ALOT here, and no one wants to get the "check the FAQ buddy" response. I'm here because I like to learn and have a need. The story goes like this: While working on a demolition construction project I happened upon the drain pipe from a laundromat. Lo and behold, I was rich! (almost). I drove home with a 5 gal spackle bucket full of quarters,dimes, nickels, gold chains,silver chains, plastic chains,gold rings, diamond ring(s), pins, boxcutters (tough nieghborhood),pendants,earings and all the other good and not-so-good stuff you forget and lose in the laundry. Much of it corroded. I've had a pile of "gold-like jewelry stuff" and diamonds and diamond-like stuff on my desk for 7 years now. A normal person would drive to the jeweler and cash in at whatever value the jeweler decides but like I said. I like to learn. So for now Ill read, read, read.....and learn....until such time as its "right" for me and then....I'll be rich. (ok, rich in knowledge and experience but still rich)....keep up the good work...you guys rock!....Glenn


----------



## Gene Gindling (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello to all here.

I am in the process of reading much of the information posted here. I have a multi year collection of "stuff" to get rid of. I am initially trying to decide if I care to try refining, or just to send it out. I also am gathering information on what to waste time with.

I want to thank the old hands here for freely sharing their hard won knowledge with us. The time and cost savings are a real blessing for me.

Since I have limited knowledge in this field I will probably be reading a lot more than posting.

I especially want to thank Harold for sharing his wealth of knowledge freely. It is very much appreciated and I have learned much already.

Thanks to all for this forum.

Gene


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 11, 2008)

Squashboy said:


> While working on a demolition construction project I happened upon the drain pipe from a laundromat. Lo and behold, I was rich! (almost). I drove home with a 5 gal spackle bucket full of quarters,dimes, nickels, gold chains,silver chains, plastic chains,gold rings, diamond ring(s), pins, boxcutters (tough nieghborhood),pendants,earings and all the other good and not-so-good stuff you forget and lose in the laundry. Much of it corroded.



Squashboy-----don't know how I missed this post, but I did, indeed, miss it. 

Wow! That has to be one of the best stories yet. :wink: Can't imagine too many of your days go so well. 

Any silver coins in the lot, or was this a newer Laundromat?

I would imagine you've sorted the stuff well by now, so when (if) you're ready to process the values, let us know. I'd be more than happy to give you some guidelines, as I'm sure would others. 

Thanks for the report. Wish I'd have been more timely in my response. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 11, 2008)

Gene,

Welcome aboard! 

Thanks for your kind words. If you decide you'd like to process your treasures, I'm sure at least one of us can provide some guidance. Let us know when you're ready. 

Harold


----------



## jimwig (Sep 12, 2008)

question to the more experienced here on gf

goes like this --- say i could offer things like dimethylglyoxamine at a very reasonable price and in small quantities. something everyone could afford.

would i be thought ill of for doing that?

i am not in the selling business just trying to recoup my original investment and getting some for myself for free.

i would make a small profit on the DMG and the shipping -- modest.

wouldya think?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2008)

my first post here on the forum, been lurking for what seems like a lifetime now, but prompted by Harolds comment earlier in this thread i thought it was about time to make my presence known and take the opertunity to thank everyone for their contribution to this fantastic site. i've read and read and read somemore, got a copy hokes book and read somemore, whilst gathering a mountain (more like a very small hill) of scrap, now i think i'm ready to start putting some of the theory into practice.
just wanted to show my appreciation to my fellow members,i feel priviledged to be able to associate with such helpful likeminded people offering a fountain of knowledge for no reward other than knowing they have helped others to succeed in a hobby they themselves are passionate about. keep up the good work guys


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 12, 2008)

jimwig said:


> would make a small profit on the DMG and the shipping -- modest.
> 
> wouldya think?


I think it's a good idea-----assuming you are right minded and are buying in larger quantities. I can't speak for the present, but in the past, small packaging of chemicals sent the price through the ceiling------yet many were available very inexpensively if you purchased a large package. I offer the price of bromine as an example. The supply house I dealt with wanted $25 for ¼ pound, but by getting to the source, I bought four five pint bottles for slightly over $115. The price difference was staggering. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2008)

marty said:


> got a copy hokes book and read somemore,



Hello,
I've already read that is posible to have a free version of Hokes book, but I did not find the link.

Could You give me the link?

Thank You.

Sergio


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2008)

hi sg


http://tinyurl.com/hokesbook 

if this link doesn't work you will find it in the books and information forum, i only found it in there after buying a copy on ebay, still worth every penny i paid for it though, having read it cover to cover twice i now understand why everybody on the forum raves about it so much


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank You Marty!

I did not find it in the link.

I only find a Paladiums version in the forum. 

Maybe I am wrong that was a small free version of the original.

Sergio


----------



## jimwig (Sep 13, 2008)

"I bought four five pint bottles for slightly over $115." 

I UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT BUT - please inform what the units are in like form -- ie pounds for pounds or ounces for ounces.

right now i do not know the savings in buying the four pint bottles. 

was the quarter pound bottle liquid? and if so, what volume did it contain?

yes i once dealt in used lab equipment and the like so i wound up with a supply of surplus chemicals that i did not bother to try to sell. i have what is left of a 500gram bottle (Mallinkrodt). maybe half.

DMG is just one of many - and i used that as an example because it was relevant to this forum and its members' needs. (not to mention my own interest in metallurgy and that needing DMG occasionally)


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 13, 2008)

jimwig said:


> "I bought four five pint bottles for slightly over $115."
> 
> I UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT BUT - please inform what the units are in like form -- ie pounds for pounds or ounces for ounces.


Sorry about that. It was not an oversight-----I don't have that information at my disposal, but if you're the least bit familiar with bromine, you understand that it is a heavy liquid, dark brown in color, and readily evaporates. The area above the liquid (in the bottle) is filled with a brown gas. If memory serves, the lid was made of lead, not plastic. 

Four five pint bottles would weigh around 40 pounds, but then, as I suggested, I'm not certain I'm right. It's been way too many years for me to have retained the information. The purchase was made in the late 70's. 



> right now i do not know the savings in buying the four pint bottles.


That you don't know the percentage of savings isn't important. That you understand the concept is. It was for that reason I made mention, to the best of my ability, as I did. 



> was the quarter pound bottle liquid? and if so, what volume did it contain?


Again, if you're familiar with elemental bromine, you'd know it was liquid. A quarter pound, if I was to venture a guess, would equate to nothing more than a few liquid ounces. Again, the exact numbers are irrelevant. What's important is that you understand that packaging in small volume almost always drastically increases the price of reagents. Please do not use my sole example in the way you're trying. 



> yes i once dealt in used lab equipment and the like so i wound up with a supply of surplus chemicals that i did not bother to try to sell. i have what is left of a 500gram bottle (Mallinkrodt). maybe half.
> 
> DMG is just one of many - and i used that as an example because it was relevant to this forum and its members' needs. (not to mention my own interest in metallurgy and that needing DMG occasionally)


So then, considering you have the items of interest on hand-----you are not bound by any particular guidelines. Let your conscience be your guide. Readers, here, are not morons (for the most part), so if your offering isn't reasonable, you won't sell anything. If you are interested in assisting your fellow readers, and offer chemicals at a price that is reasonable, you will. Pretty simple. My experience doesn't have anything to do with yours. 

Harold


----------



## wetwillie (Jan 26, 2009)

Hope this clears things up, already expounded on but here goes.
I joined this forum to learn how to refine gold. And before I ask a stupid question or post a stupid reply I would like to know what I am talking about.
I started reading posts from the very beginning, Nice to know how many of the well versed in here learned so much. Even the admin like noxx, had a lot of ?'s. Maybe in the future I will post, but I have to say steves videos were a great help in my first set of fingers, now have 9grams of tan powder thanks to the ap process. There are always lurkers,which I am one,just means we are still catching up on all the posts. At least me anyway.

Special thanks to Harold,catfish,lazersteve,noxx,and everyone else I left out to make this a great hobby and maybe learn a little chemistry to.
WetWillie


----------

